# Where to buy large, decorative wood features, branches e.t.c?



## james131 (Dec 30, 2008)

Im looking for large'ish and unique carvings or decorative branches to take pride of place in a crested gecko terrarium.

anything cool really that isnt the usual stuff found in petshops.

where can i buy this sort of stuff?

: victory:


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Take a trip to the local wood to collect some branches, or talk to a local tree surgeon. No need to buy. Unlike money, branches grow on trees :lol2:


----------



## lgscas0708 (Oct 12, 2009)

oor even pop to a local beach if you have one and collect some driftwood this looks really nice if its aged well id suggest washing it first to as its been in salty sea water


----------

